# >3% Bfat/10.3st/6'2"...Desperate puppet needing a controller. PICS POSTED



## madda (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi everyone, firstly I have been reading this forum all morning along with a few others on the same topic and feel this one is about the most friendly of the lot!

*I am desperate to gain weight and a lot of it fast*, my target weight is 13st and I am going to use chemical help as I have tried everything else!

I am going to spend some time talking about myself and am looking for some guidance. in return i will measure everything and provide very detailed updates which i will include measurements of anything my guide feels will add value.

ME:

As you can tell by the thread title, i am a 23yr old bean pole! but a strong one even if i do say so myself. Up until now i have been focused on cardio and circuit training type activities to back aid the sports i do.

Generally, i think i have a lot of potential as i am very competitive and motivated. I can do 40+ chin ups (properly), run for days and beat people sometimes 3 times my size in arm wrestles (gay to say but this adds to my fristration with not being able to put on weight).

I will eat anything and do exactly what my told, so someone with the relivant knowledge please take control of my diet/drugs/training. 

Here is me now, and I have never really changed, even when not exercising for long periods of being a stoner (which has no stopped and in its place i am going to the gym and eating with the spare cash)










My qustions/requests...PLEASE 

I have read a lot about other peoples diets but knowone seems to be in the position i am in...body fat to low to measure! I would a suggested diet plan which is best in relation to the other things i am doing.

I have read a lot about steroids and the pros and cons of each. As i am not bothered about it being detectable in my system, i have come to the conclusion injecting deca would be best for me. (250mg per week, 5 weeks on, 5 weeks off...sound 'sensible'?)

Sorry to be so graphic but this is a genuine concern...I take ages to cum as it is, will the steroids make this worse?

I have got time to do 3-4 sessions in the gym a week, a work out routine for pure body mass would be good.

Should I stop my chin-ups and running?

Any other pointers/quick wins any wants to suggest?

**Many thanks to anyone who will come up with a routine for me, as i said, i will stick to it religiously and report on the results!!**


----------



## cats milk (Aug 13, 2006)

have you been gym before? i can see you have a bit of a chest and abs and that


----------



## madda (Aug 20, 2006)

cats milk said:


> have you been gym before? i can see you have a bit of a chest and abs and that


Cheers! I have never really been in a gym routine, but this is about to change. My new house mate is a gym nut so will provide the motivation for me to go. I have always been 'athletic' and do a lot of excerise. But up until now it has been stuff in relation to my own weight and messing about. Chin ups as mentioned, boxing my mates in the garden, surfing, skating and lots of silly competitions all the time (most of my mates are about as fit as me) like handstand push ups, arm wrestling, etc. Basically anything for a laugh!

I cant wait to be in a rountine and be able to measure the results i will hopefully achieve!


----------



## cats milk (Aug 13, 2006)

i too started like you, i was 5 ft 9 and 110 lbs (8 stone)

now im 140 lbs after about 10 months and am hoping for 175lbs 8-10% BF for the summer and 190 roughly in the winter 

good luck


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ok, a few guys that have been super lean and have gained size are nameless and luckybigarms.

But, to be honest, those dudes eat loads of stuff and 4,000-6,000 calories are not unheard of.

Ok, now the cycle you suggest will not give you what you are looking for and to be honest a deca only cycle for a first cycle is maddness.

How do I know this?

Years ago I did this and liked the gains but shutdown was murder.

So, a short d-bol cycle with some testosterone in there will pick up some weight for ya.

Granted there will be some water there but you will gain on that.

Another thing, with a high activity level, more calories are consumed and required.

So when bulking, kindof be as lazy as you can so you have an excess of calories comming in, this will aid in weight gain.

You should be lifting weights to take full advantage of the extra calories, this will not only aid in muscle gain but keep you lean when gaining.

Now contact those boys and tell them your situation. They will be sure to help out as they are in the same boat as you and have done it. Both have pics in the members section.


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi mate.

Right then.

*DIET*

Firstly, post up your diet. What's a typical days meals for you? You should be consuming something like the following:

Multiply your bodyweight in pounds by anything between 15 - 20... example herebelow...

144 lbs x 20 = 2,880cals a day.

Divide this up into thirds.. 2,880 / 3 = 960. This gives you 960 cals from protein, 960 cals from Carbs and 960 cals from fats. This equates to the following in grams:

Protein 240g (960/4)

Carbs 240g (960/4)

Fats 106g (960/9)

Then divide this up over 4-6 meals for a steady intake throughout the day.

*Training*

Training wise check out Big's how to grow link below...

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-articles/8136-how-grow.html

*Gear*

No comment. Someone else will help you on this.

Hope this helps.

Ralphy


----------



## cats milk (Aug 13, 2006)

Ralphy said:


> Hi mate.
> 
> Right then.
> 
> ...


when i do my bodyweight x 20 i get 2800, but i have not been gaining on anything less than about 3700+ right now, why is this? i timed it by 20 aswell


----------



## madda (Aug 20, 2006)

hackskii said:


> Ok, now the cycle you suggest will not give you what you are looking for and to be honest a deca only cycle for a first cycle is maddness.
> 
> How do I know this?
> 
> ...


Many thanks mate, I will look into what u suggested and I am very cautious with the 'gear' aspect and am trying to gather as much info as possible, so your comments are really really appreciated!

When you say "Granted there will be some water there but you will gain on that." Being a complete novice on the aas's can u expand on that and say what I should expect?

Off to look for the boys u have mentioned mate 

cheers again!


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey Madda!

Welcome.

Congratulations on taking on transforming your body! It can be done.

You, young man, may well be what some people call hardgainer or a full on ectomorph!

There are advantages, girls do like tall, most models are tall and slender so clothing will always look good on you, and once you have muscle, you will probably always look lean, so more muscular!

I would suggest that you use the search facility on this site and do a bit of background reading. Things that are REALLY good have been 'sticky'd' so they will be permanently at the top of each section.

If you do want more detailed help, post up what you are eating now, and also any exercise or training you do. Please also post up your sleeping pattern, if you have one.

I would also restate that taking gear too soon may hamper your progress, there is that old adage, easy come easy go, so learning how to train and eat in a way that will build muscle first is advisable. That way you will know that it is the diet and training, not just the gear.

There are about 10 seriously contracting guys in my gym, OH they are bigger (on a course), OH they are smaller (off a course), and so on and so on.

x

x

x

T


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

madda said:


> When you say "Granted there will be some water there but you will gain on that." Being a complete novice on the aas's can u expand on that and say what I should expect?


he means you may gain 20lbs of weight whilst on cycle, but a portion of this will be through your body holding more water and your muscles more glycogen, so this is weight which will tend to drop off post cycle and you may end up with say 10lbs muscle gain. but the suggested cycle is a very good novice little bulking cycle.

slow down on the cardio,hit the weights, sleep,eat, eat, eat, did i mention eat? it doesnt have to all be clean at this point as your not scared of gaining a lil bit of fat,so dont be afraid to hit the mcdonalds.

edit: haha tatyana i know exactly what ure talking about with the contracting guys.we have quite of a few of those at my gym too.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

cats milk said:


> when i do my bodyweight x 20 i get 2800, but i have not been gaining on anything less than about 3700+ right now, why is this? i timed it by 20 aswell


Metabolism is the answer, yours is super fast.


----------



## cats milk (Aug 13, 2006)

:boohoo: lame


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

hackskii said:


> Metabolism is the answer, yours is super fast.


Yeap. Just adjust (increase) the figures a little until you notice some gains. You obviously dont want to go overboard to the point when you just simply look fat!


----------



## cats milk (Aug 13, 2006)

what do you mean? doesnt fat go on all over so i would look like a normal person, my wasit is a massive 28 right now


----------



## madda (Aug 20, 2006)

Cheers for all the activity on the thread guys...



Tatyana said:


> If you do want more detailed help, post up what you are eating now, and also any exercise or training you do. Please also post up your sleeping pattern, if you have one.
> 
> x
> 
> ...


*Diet:*

Up until recently I was of the opinion that because i eat a lot more than mosts of my friends and family I should be putting on weight. My general day was porridge and toast for breakfast, sausage sandwich brunch, footlong subway sub (packed with everything they will give me.. im not fussy) for lunch, and usually a steak and chips dinner or something similar. Now I know how much more technical it gets, I have looked through peoples threads and think Nameless's original diet is the one i will attempt to mimic/base mine around. This is as follows to save anyone having to search:

Here is my meal plan...

0800 - Protein Pancakes -

8 Whole Eggs

120Grams Oatmeal

50Grams Sugar

100 - 200ml Milk

1030 - Pre workout -

50Grams Popcorn

1 Home Made Protein Bar (25p, 25f, 35c)

creatine

1030 - Non workout days - Tuna Salad

130g Tuna

100g Whole Wheat Pasta

100g Mayonnaise

40g Onion

200g Corn

1300 - post workout - whey protein shake

50grams whey protein

75gams dextrose

750ml Water

1300 - non workout days - Baked Potato & Tuna Salad

1 Large Baked Potato

130g Tuna

100g Mayonnaise

50g Onion

1600 - Chicken, Rice & potato

200g Chicken BReast

100g Rice (Dry Weight)

2 Medium Sized Potatoes

50ml BBQ Sauce

1900 - Cheese TOasties & Ham -

150g Matured Cheddar Cheese

4 SLices Bread

100g Ham

25g Butter

500ml Milk

2200 - Cheese, PB & Flax

250 - 300g Cottage Cheese

100g Peanut Butter

30ml Flax Seed Oil

500ml Milk

**I understand that eating that much is going to be hard, but I will do my best and all I can do is update you in a week and let you know how its going!

How much creatine would I be a sensible amount to take? Im planning a shopping trip to Holland & Barrett tommorrow! Or is there a more sensible/cheaper way to buy it?

*Excerise:*

Way to much cardio, but Im gonna continue searching the board. I think this seems like something that would be good to base my training on.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-articles/8136-how-grow.html

*Sleeping:*

I am a very socialible guy and I think this could be my downfall? I generally have people around until about 1am and am up at 7am for work...I assume this is not enough?? Although, i have been running on this much sleep for years and think my body is use to it.

*Gear:*



Hackskii said:


> So, a short d-bol cycle with some testosterone in there will pick up some weight for ya.
> 
> Granted there will be some water there but you will gain on that.


I will be using the search facility to investigate this suggestion as I have been instructed!

Wish me luck, and more advice obviously appreciated!


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

cats milk said:


> what do you mean? doesnt fat go on all over so i would look like a normal person, my wasit is a massive 28 right now


Perhaps I shouldn't have said "to the point when you simply just look fat" as one obviously will look at little podgy whilst bulking. You want to avoid an EXCESS amount of bodyfat due to an EXCESSIVE diet, controlled diet all the way. As soon as you think you're putting on to much fat, cut back on the cals slightly and vice versa, if you feel your not putting on any weight increase them. You dont want 30% bodyfat with naff all muscle gains underneath it. Anything between 15-20% imo is cool.

Fat does go all over, but you will gain more fat in certain parts of the body than others. For example, whilst gaining weight you will deff gain more fat in the abdomen area and say your lower back than you will gain on say your calves and forearms.

Hope I make sense :mmph:


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

Stop all cardio,

Eat loads,

Train heavy,

sleep lots.


----------



## cats milk (Aug 13, 2006)

yeah  i dont care about gaining lots of fat right now, just if i get to much (very doubtful)


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Bro, shoot for 8 hours of sleep a night.

This will help you with keeping cortisol in check and also better for repairs.

Many people do not get enough sleep.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

You are looking at it the wrong way.

Fast metabolism means more protein can be absorbed and a lot faster.

Diet should be low end 2g of protein per pound of bodyweight and then just eat carbs to fill you up. Have lots of protein drinks in bottles (i.e. make up protein drinks in the am and then put in bottles) so that you can stock up between meals.

Personally if I had as fast a metabolism as you I'd be caning protein as this is the only thing that builds muscle and muscle is what you want not fat. As soon as you have increased fat you have an increased capacity to store fat as insulin receptors exist on fat cells. If you are lean then the majority of the storage occurs inside the muscles as the receptor balance is towards muscles not fat.


----------



## cats milk (Aug 13, 2006)

ok i think ill have one more whey shake with my second meal then

thanks


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

madda said:


> *I am desperate to gain weight and a lot of it fast*, my target weight is 13st and I am going to use chemical help as I have tried everything else!


No offence, but you haven't tried everything else...This can't be true because if you had allready tried a high calorie diet then you wouldn't be posting this up here.

The diet you have posted previously is one you plan on following not what your eating at the momment right?

If thats the case then theres your answer. You haven't tried that allready and I gaurantee that if you eat that and train hard you will grow. Its impossible not to.

Don't turn to gear as without proper diet and training in the first place it is not going to benefit you.


----------



## LondonGeezer (May 25, 2006)

god, i was 6ft 7.5stone last year.. (how many times have i repeated that line on this board) LOL - because i have a super fast metabolism and i believed it was working against me.

But then i started eating 6 meals a day and chucking in protein shakes whenever i could, i was having 5-6meals plus 3-4 shakes a day and i swear to you i blew up like a balloon to about 10stone in 2months (35lb gain to be exact) and THATS wat i call anabolic gains.. i love having fast metabolism, gain fast, shred fast 

i tried gear mate.. it works no doubt but im doin it without gear now and im still growing. So my advice would be just try without gear, get yourself a decent 3-4 day split routine workout down the gym.. maybe even a training partnet would help (sum1 experienced to make sure your pushing with good technique).. watch your weight on the eating plan already given, if you dont see a considerable change then up it by 500kcal and watch again.. and so on.. it will work


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

LondonGeezer said:


> god, i was 6ft 7.5stone last year.. (how many times have i repeated that line on this board) LOL - because i have a super fast metabolism and i believed it was working against me.
> 
> But then i started eating 6 meals a day and chucking in protein shakes whenever i could, i was having 5-6meals plus 3-4 shakes a day and i swear to you i blew up like a balloon to about 10stone in 2months (35lb gain to be exact) and THATS wat i call anabolic gains.. i love having fast metabolism, gain fast, shred fast
> 
> i tried gear mate.. it works no doubt but im doin it without gear now and im still growing. So my advice would be just try without gear, get yourself a decent 3-4 day split routine workout down the gym.. maybe even a training partnet would help (sum1 experienced to make sure your pushing with good technique).. watch your weight on the eating plan already given, if you dont see a considerable change then up it by 500kcal and watch again.. and so on.. it will work


6 ft at 7.5 stone?????

im surprised you where able to live at this weight.

you got any before and after pics??


----------

